
Indoor Plants: A $1.7B Industry. Here's how I'd start a D2C business - simonpurdon10
https://simonblogs.substack.com/p/-signal-a-17-billion-industry-ready?r=3stu8&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
mips_avatar
Plant sales are one of those weird things that are really tactile and
personal. Buying a plant feels a lot closer to adopting a puppy than buying a
commodity.

~~~
simonpurdon10
Yeah, you're absolutely right. That's one of the reasons buying seeds (imo) is
more fulfilling than buying a plant.

